# 109 Spit and Hurri Video



## cheezz (Feb 25, 2006)

Mr. Russell's air craft in action June 2005



Cheers Dave C


----------



## cheezz (Feb 25, 2006)

Tail chase and landing


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2006)

Good stuff Cheezz, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 26, 2006)

Great video. Love it. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## R988 (Mar 27, 2006)

excellent stuff!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 27, 2006)

his airshow this year is the 9/10 june I drive by his hangers twice a day and and haven't seen the doors open yet this year but it looks like he is improving the rwy also his a/c will be at the Geneseo Air show this year which is probably the best airshow for vintage a/c in the North east the last time iwas there they had a formation of 5 B17 the lanc and 2 B24 also a formation of 26 t6s this year promises to be just as good its run off agrass strip no heavy metal except for fly bys its a real good place to kick the tires this year looks good as well its about a 40 minute drive from rochester and 3 hours from toronto
http://1941hag.org/


----------



## Brunner (Mar 28, 2006)

that's an awesome video.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 13, 2006)

Good post Chezz..

sunny


----------

